

A simple ORM for Python and Redis - synack
http://blog.synack.me/2011/hack-1-a-simple-orm-for-python-and-redis

======
masklinn
An ORM is an object-relational mapper. This doesn't map between a relational
datastore and an object system because redis is _not_ a relational datastore.

Thus this is not an ORM, it's just a Redis API for Python. And one which
doesn't even use the 2.6 ABCs[0], implement half the methods of the
corresponding Python base types or even correctly implement the signatures of
the method it does have (Python's built-in sets have an `intersect` method,
which is an instance method and takes 1..n set arguments as varargs, TFA's is
a classmethod taking a sequence of sets; Python's `set.remove` raises KeyError
when the object does not exist whereas TFA will fail silently — which is the
behavior of `set.discard` — and as far as I can tell TFA's doesn't accept a
set parameter either, ...).

[0] [http://docs.python.org/library/collections.html#abstract-
bas...](http://docs.python.org/library/collections.html#abstract-base-classes)

